# medicine for the spins (paratyphoid)



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

what is the best medicine for paratyphoid


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Baytril (which is no longer readily available) or the generic version of it. There are different names for the generic versions carried by the pigeon supplly houses (enrofloxacin is the generic name of the drug). Ciprofloxacin can also be used. Cipro is a human antibiotic that is basicallly the same drug/chemical composition as Baytril.

Are you sure you are looking at paratyphoid or is there a possibility it is paramyxovirus (PMV)?

Terry


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

i have a rescue feral that had symptoms of both....in desparation I gave him 10 days of baytril and he recovered completely...it IS very hard to tell the difference. advanced paratyphoid can infect the spine and brain, and cause PMV symptoms, spinning, head drooping, neck twisting. 

take precautions for both if you dont know.

http://www.albertaclassic.net/chalmers1.php is good info on paratyphoid...otherwise i think theres a good sticky on PMV symptoms under the sick pigeons forum

good luck!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

psychopomp said:


> i have a rescue feral that had symptoms of both....in desparation I gave him 10 days of baytril and he recovered completely...it IS very hard to tell the difference. advanced paratyphoid can infect the spine and brain, and cause PMV symptoms, spinning, head drooping, neck twisting.
> 
> take precautions for both if you dont know.
> 
> ...


Here's the link to Cynthia's (cyro51) wonderful piece on PMV.
http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/pmv.htm

Cindy


----------

